# Fruit From California is Recalled



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2014)

Went to the store today to get some more peaches and other fruit, and the display sections were bare.  Peaches, nectarines, pluots, and other fruits from a specific company in California was recalled from the stores due to threat of Listeria.  We already ate a lot of those peaches, because the lot was from June 1st to mid July.  Luckily we never got sick from them, and they were really tasty too. each:each:  http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydi...-costco-recalled-listeria-20140722-story.html


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2014)

I've never heard of listeria from fruit before. Any idea how them might have been contaminated?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2014)

I heard that it likely comes from human or animal waste contamination in the soil or water, not sure what the case is here.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2014)

Some background from Wiki.



> The Center for Science in the Public Interest has published a list of foods that have sometimes caused outbreaks of _Listeria_: hot dogs, deli meats, pasteurized or unpasteurized milk, cheeses (particularly soft-ripened cheeses like feta, Brie, Camembert, blue-veined, or Mexican-style _queso blanco_), raw and cooked poultry, raw meats, ice cream, raw vegetables, and raw and smoked fish.[SUP][14][/SUP]
> 
> Cantaloupe has been implicated in an outbreak of listeriosis from a farm in Colorado,[SUP][15][/SUP] and the Australian company GMI Food Wholesalers were fined A$236,000 for providing _Listeria monocytogenes_-contaminated chicken wraps to the airline Virgin Blue.[SUP][16][/SUP]



Over here pregnant women are the most cautious about listeria but mostly they worry about soft cheeses and unpasteurised dairy products.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2014)

And here's how the fruit may have been contaminated:



> [h=3]FDA investigation[/h]An investigation by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) found that the contaminated cantaloupe harvest contained four separate _Listeria monocytogenes_ strains, which the governmental agency found to be "unusual", but was still trying to determine the reason.[SUP][19][/SUP] On October 20, it was reported that the FDA officials had found listeria on dirty, corroded equipment used by Jensen Farms, which had been bought used and was previously utilized for potato farming. It was stated by the government that the "equipment's past use may have played a role in the contamination".[SUP][20][/SUP]
> 
> Water contaminated with listeria was also found on the floor of the packing plant and it was determined that the workers moving around the plant had spread it, as the contaminated water was also found on the cantaloupe conveyor belt. It was noted by officials that Jensen Farms had "passed a food safety audit by an outside contractor" six days before the outbreak.[SUP][21][/SUP]
> 
> ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 23, 2014)

We live in a peach growing area in Arkansas. We recently bought and canned a 1/2 bushel. I hope the listeria is confined to the California peaches.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 23, 2014)

I think the heat of the canning process will kill the virus. 
It's mostly associated with meats like salami and soft cheeses which are not subjected to heat.


----------

